# Duda con un texto en alemán



## ManuSastre

Hola, estoy traduciendo un texto alemán sobre un caso en que le han hackeado  la cuenta de amazon a un señor y le han hecho compras en su nombre. Este es el texto:

"Es stellt sich für ihn heraus, dass über sein Verkäuferkonto im Wert von rund 1,5 Millionen Euro abgewickelt worden waren bzw. abgewickelt werden sollten. Eine Anfrage bei Amazon, das Konto zu sperren is veranlasst worden."

Lo que no acabo de entender es ese "...bzw. abgewickelt werden sollten..." está diciendo que al final no se hicieron efectivas dichas cuentas porque se bloqueó la cuenta? 
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Uncle BBB

Vielleicht so: "abgewickelt werden sollten" bedeutet, dass es geplant war, das zu tun.

Resulta que las transacciones por valor de alrededor de 1,5 millones de euros se habían realizado o se iban a realizar a través de su cuenta de proveedor.


----------



## anahiseri

En efecto, yo entiendo que de esas operaciones se llegó a realizar una parte.


----------



## ManuSastre

Gracias chicos, en efecto no queda del todo claro, lo cual es raro en un texto jurídico


----------



## bearded

anahiseri said:


> En efecto, yo entiendo que de esas operaciones se llegó a realizar una parte.


Was ist das Subjekt von _worden waren _und _werden sollten_?  Fehlt hier ein Wort im Plural, oder müsste es heißen 'war' und 'sollte' (unpersönlich)?


----------



## anahiseri

bearded said:


> Was ist das Subjekt von _worden waren _und _werden sollten_?  Fehlt hier ein Wort im Plural, oder müsste es heißen 'war' und 'sollte' (unpersönlich)?


In der Tat, es fehlt das Subjekt.  So etwas wie "Geschäfte" vor "im Wert"


----------

